# where to buy a t.v?



## bazzar35 (Mar 20, 2012)

hello,

looking for help,we are movingover next week but wondering where you can buy electrical goods ie t.vs etc.we are moving to Calahonda,any help appreciated.thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bazzar35 said:


> hello,
> 
> looking for help,we are movingover next week but wondering where you can buy electrical goods ie t.vs etc.we are moving to Calahonda,any help appreciated.thanks


:welcome:

I'm a long way from Calahonda - someone might be able to recommend a small local store, but we get most of our electrical goods from Tien 21 a big electrical chain - also we've used Carrefour & Eroski - both are hypermarkets


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

bazzar35 said:


> hello,
> 
> looking for help,we are movingover next week but wondering where you can buy electrical goods ie t.vs etc.we are moving to Calahonda,any help appreciated.thanks


Again sorry don't know Calahonda area but we tend to buy from Wortens lots of them around with good choice. Good luck


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

All shopping centres have at least one "electrodomesticos" megastore selling everything from TVs to toasters. Prices don't vary much between them, because there is strong competition. Look for names like Media Markt, Worten, Darty ...

Hypermarkets like Carrefour do sell them but personally I haven't had much luck with electrical goods bought there, and their customer service isn't great.


----------



## bazzar35 (Mar 20, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I'm a long way from Calahonda - someone might be able to recommend a small local store, but we get most of our electrical goods from Tien 21 a big electrical chain - also we've used Carrefour & Eroski - both are hypermarkets


thank you for your reply that will be a great help.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't forget online. I usually research what I want to buy and then compare prices locally and online. As long as you know what you want you can just search for the model you're interested in via google.es. E.g I've just bough a new laser printer from fnac.es for €85 delivered, which is about €25 lower than local. Ordered yesterday evening and it's due to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## bazzar35 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies.you've been a great help.


----------



## sat geek (May 5, 2011)

Hi, Bazzar, I second Worten, they are in La Canada and Fuengirola, opposite Iceland, i use them all the time as we are based in Fuengirola, any advice call or PM,

Regards, Carl.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Do you want everything new as there is a Facebook page and website for second hand sales in Calahonda/CDS area.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/Flogitcostadelsol/

floggysales


----------



## bazzar35 (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks for your reply,no we are not really bother at the moment.As our main bulk of belongings wont be coming over for a few months anything will do temporarily.will try that and thanks again


----------

